# Mini Pellia Mystery



## oceanaqua (Nov 24, 2005)

I order some mini pellia not long ago from the forum, today another shipment of mini pellia came from a different dealer and I am suprise to see that they look completely different from my previous purchase. Which one is the real Mini Pellia? 

*Mini Pellia 'A'*
















*
Mini Pellia 'B'*








*
Regular Pellia*









Thanks in advance.


----------



## notropis (Sep 16, 2005)

I have no idea but I like A better!


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

It might be that the "B" one did not get enough light so the leaf like structures grow out. Or they could have sent the wrong plant. But "A" looks more like mini pellia to me.


----------



## co2 (Sep 13, 2004)

"A" looks more like mine. "B" may be "Mini Pellia" that has grown differently, or may be another species of Riccardia, this pic almost looks similar (sort of):

http://bryophytes.plant.siu.edu/images/Riccardia_Sichuan__China.jpg


This is a pic of mine a month ago:

http://dub.bz/plantedtank/75/1/Mini Pellia.jpg


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

Pic b looks like regular pellia to me.

Brian


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

They are probably both mini pelia just grown under different conditions. Like anything else plants can look WAY different based on the conditions in which they are grown. I guess the only way to tell is to hold on to it for a little while and see if the new growth looks the same.


----------

